# We are devastated! Ben has kidney failure.....



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Ben is up at the vet right now. They are running some more tests. 
Our Vet does not know how much time he has.

Right now I can't think to tell more. 

PLEASE PRAY for my sweet baby..........he does not deserve this.

If anyone has any experience with this (good or bad) Please let me know.


 Tues eve..........We just got back from the vet and he says failure is confirmed by the urine test. He is going to keep him on antibiotics and teach me how to give him fluids under the skin. Right now he has an IV and we will be finishing his flagyl and amoxicillin. Then he will switch me to the antibiotics and to fluids under the skin. He said he has no Idea how long he will last but we will know when it is time as his quality of life goes down. 

Ben has also started a possible nero thing with his eyes and head. Sometimes his eye will twitch side to side....fairly rapidly and then he tilts his head in an up ward position like he is looking at something above him. The vet said renal failure could also be a nero thing. I hope i understood that right. Can anyone confirm? 

Someone told me that seizure meds can help kidney failure? I would think it was the opposite and cause renal failure? Does anyone know the answer to that?

Thanks for any help.
Nancy


Wed morn

Well we had a ruff night last night. Ben moaned all night long. It just tore us up. We called the vet this morn thinking it was time, we do not want him to suffer. When we got to the vet he stopped moaning..... Made a lier out of me the little turd. 
Any ways vet thinks it is his tummy. Gave us some pain meds and tagament. Hopefully, we can get him over this and on to a normal life again but it may not be possible. My poor husband and I had a long cry this morn thinking this was it. He also had a talk with the vet about knowing when it is time. He just says we will know. I worry that right now we are being selfish. This is so hard.

wed afternoon

We all came home and had a good nap. Ben got up and peed and pooped. He even did some barking! Hubby fed him lunch and he ate well. The vet said things should improve when we get things moving in his Colan regularly. So, so far so good in the poop dept. He still moans some but hopefully he will improve.

All these little things means so much right now........If you could only of seen how sick he was...... so a poop is a real big deal We are not out of the woods yet. We still need to keep up the antibiotics for the UTI. and pain meds as needed.

I appreciate all the PM's, comments, prayers and good thoughts Please keep them coming he still needs you All........Heavens, I need you all! I will keep you up dated! XO Nancy

 Thursday Morn

Sorry I am now getting to an Update but We all sleep in :aktion033: 

Ben only got up once to go pee, he rested well, Not sure if it was the pain killer that made him sleep but it was a good thing. He ate little this morn and seems sleepy so I bet it is the pain killer. He is still not back to his old self as we are still dealing with his UTI and he does moan when he pees. He wants to be by my side all the time and is getting pretty use to getting waited on, carried to bed, carried outside, brought his food and water. Ya you know the sick dog drill.....I guess I am going to have to see if he is milking it! :innocent: My sweet baby. 

Time will tell if he is making progress it seems that we would get to a turning point and then something else would happen. So, Please keep saying your prayers for my little sweet guy.

I will keep you guys posted....I really am very appreciative of all the responses. You do not know how much support it is. Thank you, thank you!
xoxoxo Nancy and Ben


Friday noon
Hi everyone,
Still Issues with Ben. We are not sure what is going on but he is throwing up after he eats. Yesterday afternoon he threw up his food. So, this morn sure enough, after breakfast he threw up. We were not sure if it was his new diet or the renal failure causing it. Besides that he is doing fine. WE took his IV out and will now start fluids under the skin. We are keeping him on antibiotics for the UTI. I am also going to call the vet about an antacids we can give him.I am hoping to be able to give him a bath on Sat. he is so stinky and covered in blood and throw up but I don't care........I wuv him no matter what.

I feel like we are doing a dance.....you know one step forward and two back. I hope we can keep him going. I did find out his renal failure is pretty sever His bun was 81 and his creatine was 5.7. I want to get him stable and the have the tests run over again. Hopefully it won't be so bad.

love you all
Nancy 


Saturday

Things have been quiet Thank GOD! I gave Ben a bath and he seemed to appreciate it! He looks so beautiful :wub: . 

Good News! He kept his food down last night :thmbup: But this morn he he started to eat....and I think he spit out his food....not threw it up. I think it was too early for him to eat. I was some what afraid he tasted the antibiotic and pepcid I crushed up and hid in his food. A couple of hours later we tried again and he ate it. It stayed down too!!!!!! He has spent most of the day lazing around and I can tell he feels better. He is sleeping alot, but gosh, after what he has gone threw, I would be too. 

So, 2 meals in a row he kept down!!!!! Keep your fingers crossed for three. 

I am so grateful for all the info everyone has given me. I feel we are on the right track. I plan on seeing our Vet on Monday and talking to him about supplements, diet, herbs, meds etc. I feel I will be well prepared with a list of stuff to discuss. Some of it I have already started by myself thanks to everyone's advice. 

It has been 10 days since this all started and we left his side. One or both of us has been with him and sometimes up all night. I can't begin to tell you how much poo and throw up I have cleaned up or how many times I rubbed his belly just trying to love on him and make him all better. I cried many tears being sure to never let him see...... and several times I had to remind my hubby to do the same. A few times I had very serious talks with God. Several times I caught Cassie his soul mate sneaking in his sick bed to lye next to him in the very same position as he lay. I think it was her way of letting him know she too wanted him to get better. So many things went on in this ten days I can't begin to tell you how many lessons I have learned. Some hard lessons and some heart warming and many educational. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all the advice and prayers.

Please still keep Ben in your prayers. I will update after I see the Vet.
xoxoxox
Nancy and Ben


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I can't even begin to know what you are going through :bysmilie: I am so so sorry<I hope this turns around for Ben.
Sending constant prayers and all the best wishes :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhhh, gosh I am soooo sorry!!!!! :grouphug: 

I believe Janet (Scoobydoo) has dealt with this with Scooby not too long ago.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Nancy,



Prayers coming your way for you, your family and little Ben. I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Nancy, I'm so very sorry. You and Ben are in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

The power of prayer is awesome, prayers for you and Ben


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

Praying for Ben and for you... xoxo


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Ben rayer: and for you and your family rayer: 

Cathy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sure you're devastated. I would be too, but, we are able to do great things with our prayers.

Sending prayers and positive energy for a full recovery for Ben. :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

OMG! I am so sorry! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Know we love you, and are praying like crazy for out little Ben.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this! My prayers are with you both. How scary :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry you and Ben are having to go through this. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh no, how devestating....my thoughts and prayers are with you and Ben... rayer: rayer:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Iam so sorry  I personally do not have experience with it but have read alot about it and do not give up hope - the power of prayer is wonderful. Go to the link rimadyl warning as the person on there mentioned she had dealt with this. Is the creatinine on blood work really high and thus the bun creatinine ratio high? There is a group called k9kidney on yahoogroups.com that i recommend you join as well to gather more information too - hang in there and wait until all tests are run -- did they do a urinalysis as i have learned that urine is more indicative of kidney function than blood work sometimes. I will be praying for your baby


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news. Love and prayers to your family.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:grouphug: will be keeping up the prayers for little Ben rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

More prayers for little Ben :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, no! So sorry to hear this and hope little Ben :wub: pulls through! :grouphug:


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

prayers for Ben rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry rayer:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG, I'm so sorry and will pray for the best possible outcome. rayer:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We are so very sorry. Prayers and hugs of comfort from Bob and Marsha


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about little Ben. He will be in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Nancy, praying for your little Ben......please keep us informed!!! God Bless~~~~


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710272


> Iam so sorry  I personally do not have experience with it but have read alot about it and do not give up hope - the power of prayer is wonderful. Go to the link rimadyl warning as the person on there mentioned she had dealt with this. Is the creatinine on blood work really high and thus the bun creatinine ratio high? There is a group called k9kidney on yahoogroups.com that i recommend you join as well to gather more information too - hang in there and wait until all tests are run -- did they do a urinalysis as i have learned that urine is more indicative of kidney function than blood work sometimes. I will be praying for your baby[/B]


 Yes, Ben is having the urine test as we speak. Thankyou for the information as soon as I know more and clear my head a little more I will get a little more proactive to find out more. Right now we have a idea as to what caused this and My husband and I are trying to get our mind around that. Right now we are busy beating ourselves up! Will explain more later. 

Thanks for your help and prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so sorry that Ben is so sick. I am joining the others in prayer for him. Get better, Ben. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Come on little guy, we're all praying for you and your family. 
xoxoxoxo


----------



## MySweetBella (Nov 14, 2008)

I am so sorry, you and Ben will be in our prayers for good news....


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

rayer:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll be praying for you and your sweet lil Ben. And, don't be beating yourself up. You didn't elaborate, but I'm sure you didn't do but what you felt was best or safe for your baby. You're a good mom to your fluffbutts.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nancy keeping Ben and you and your family in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Healing prayers and much love sent your way for both Ben and your family. x0x0x N


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear of Ben's health problem. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.

I will keep all of you in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Ben is in my thoughts :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry. We will continue praying our hearts out and sending good positive thoughts.

Dear Jesus, Please put your loving arms around Ben and his family. Please bless this small baby and help guide the doctors to do what it takes to stabalize and heal him. Please give little Ben the strenght to fight and hold on so that he may run to his mommy and daddy's arms. Lord please hear our SM families prayers. With you all things are possible. In your name we all pray. Amen

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way for Ben and your family. When time permits, please keep us updated on his progress.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thinking and praying for you guys! I am so sorry you are having to deal with this!


----------



## lucybabyy (Dec 31, 2008)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

More hugs and prayers to you. Please keep positive thoughts...please don't beat yourself up....it's so easy to do....but try and not to....huge prayers and hugs your way.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with Ben and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear that little Ben is in Renal Failure.
Our Scooby is also in the same predicament but you wouldn't know he is sick.
With the right management with diet and meds and depending on the severity of Bens condition, he can lead a normal life. I do hope you have caught his condition early as it is managable.
I am sure your vet will help you manage Ben's diet etc and help him live many years to come.
I know how you feel and it is scary to hear at first, I was exactly the same till I started to see how much Scooby was responding to his treatment  
I will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers and special hugs to Ben and you :grouphug: s rayer: rayer:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 20 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710492


> I am so sorry to hear that little Ben is in Renal Failure.
> Our Scooby is also in the same predicament but you wouldn't know he is sick.
> With the right management with diet and meds and depending on the severity of Bens condition, he can lead a normal life. I do hope you have caught his condition early as it is managable.
> I am sure your vet will help you manage Ben's diet etc and help him live many years to come.
> ...


 Janet I am going to PM you.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I'll be praying for little Ben too.
Hugs to you all.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah you posted  I did not have time to go back this morning and let you know  glad you posted to let her know your baby did ok as i remember reading that in our posts  


QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 20 2009, 07:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710492


> I am so sorry to hear that little Ben is in Renal Failure.
> Our Scooby is also in the same predicament but you wouldn't know he is sick.
> With the right management with diet and meds and depending on the severity of Bens condition, he can lead a normal life. I do hope you have caught his condition early as it is managable.
> I am sure your vet will help you manage Ben's diet etc and help him live many years to come.
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Do not beat yourself up life happens and we all try to do our best for our babies. I hope he is doing better tonight. 



QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 20 2009, 02:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710311


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 20 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710272





> Iam so sorry  I personally do not have experience with it but have read alot about it and do not give up hope - the power of prayer is wonderful. Go to the link rimadyl warning as the person on there mentioned she had dealt with this. Is the creatinine on blood work really high and thus the bun creatinine ratio high? There is a group called k9kidney on yahoogroups.com that i recommend you join as well to gather more information too - hang in there and wait until all tests are run -- did they do a urinalysis as i have learned that urine is more indicative of kidney function than blood work sometimes. I will be praying for your baby[/B]


 Yes, Ben is having the urine test as we speak. Thankyou for the information as soon as I know more and clear my head a little more I will get a little more proactive to find out more. Right now we have a idea as to what caused this and My husband and I are trying to get our mind around that. Right now we are busy beating ourselves up! Will explain more later. 

Thanks for your help and prayers.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My heart is breaking for you a lil Ben right now. I hope and pray that he pulls through this. rayer: Our prayers and thoughts are with you. rayer: :heart: :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Please know that Ben is in my prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear little Ben has kidney problems. I will pray for him and you and your family like crazy. I don't know about this problem in dogs but I have gone through it with cats. It is so common in cats. I know it is treatable and their condition may be able to be improved. I gave fluids to one of my kitty babies and treated her with diet. It really helped and she lived a long, healthy, happy time after being diagnosed. I pray God sees fit to hear our prayers and help little Ben. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. :bysmilie: I will keep you and ben in my prayers. :smcry:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

im soooo sorry to hear about Ben!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

I will be praying for Ben and your family!! :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Sending prayers your way for sweet little Ben, you, and your hubby! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: It is a very hard decision to make.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 20 2009, 08:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710226


> Wed morn
> Well we had a ruff night last night. Ben moaned all night long. It just tore us up. We called the vet this morn thinking it was time, we do not want him to suffer. When we got to the vet he stopped moaning..... Made a lier out of me the little turd.
> Any ways vet thinks it is his tummy. Gave us some pain meds and tagament. Hopefully, we can get him over this and on to a normal life again but it may not be possible. My poor husband and I had a long cry this morn thinking this was it. He also had a talk with the vet about knowing when it is time. He just says we will know. I worry that right now we are being selfish. This is so hard.[/B]


Oh Nancy, my heart cries with you. I went through the same thing for the last weeks before we let Frosty go. It was the most painful thing I've ever been through. When we finally went to the vet for that last good-bye and it was over, we did feel some relief. I didn't have to watch him suffer anymore. Frosty also was in kidney failure and that was what gave us the final answer. I don't know Ben's other health issues or age, but with Frosty he was 15 and had been failing with other issues for a long time. If Ben is otherwise strong and still has some kidney function, with intense diet and care he could recover to the point of a good quality of life. That was not the case for Frosty. When he wasn't eating anymore and was in pain all the time I knew I had to be the one to help. It was frustrating to me when the vets just kept saying "you will know". I felt I needed medical advice. I am quiet sure they knew he would not recover long before I gave up trying to make him comfortable. I now feel I probably should have said the word sooner in fact, but you just can't know. You just have to let your heart, your love for that baby, and instincts lead you.

I'm praying for you that God will lead and comfort you. :wub: :wub: 
Dee


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I have been thinking about you Nancy and little Ben....My heart breaks for what you guys are going through :grouphug: You, Ben and your hubby are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

More prayers of love and strength to you all right now....x0x0x0x0x0 N


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I am only just seeing this thread. Oh my goodness - I am heartbroken to hear this news. Please try not to give up hope; perhaps little Ben's condition can be maintained. SO sorry his little tummy has been bothering him so much. I will be praying for Ben and for you. Big hugs to you!!! :grouphug: rayer: :heart:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry you are going through this. I can't give advice but just hold to your belief that with God all things are possible. I know this is hard and I am so sorry.

Please keep us updated as we are all worrying along with you and praying for a fast recovery.

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thinking of you and Ben and hubby. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. My heart is just breaking for you and my prayers are still coming your way.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

This post just broke my heart. I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My heart goes out to you.......I am so sorry you are going through this!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer: Praying for Ben


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

:huh: I am so so sorry for what you are going through with your baby. It is SO hard. Please know we are all thinking of you and praying for you.
Elizabeth and Bella


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Yeah for a good poop. :chili: :chili: :thumbsup: 

It's the little things right now that keep you positive. A poop probably never looked so good. :aktion033: 

Thank you for your update. Prayers are still comming fast and hard. Lots of good thoughts and love comming your way. Come on Ben baby - keep up the good work. rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Just saw the update, happy to see Ben is doing a little better. Keeping you all in my thoughts....


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

rayer: rayer: 

Thinking about you and Ben and sending good thoughts your way... please
continue to keep us updated.

Debbie


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pray Ben pulls through. It's just way too hard to know when it's "time" :crying: I did that with my bichon, Lacey. I felt as if I had to play God and decide when someone dies. It was horrible, absolutely horrible. 

So, I just hope he can get through this...... rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I pray Ben pulls through. It's just way too hard to know when it's "time" :crying: I did that with my bichon, Lacey. I felt as if I had to play God and decide when someone dies. It was horrible, absolutely horrible. 

So, I just hope he can get through this...... rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending you many prayers, much love, and friendship. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm still sending prayers and good thought to you and Ben. 
Hugs, Jane


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I pray little Ben will be able to get better & be with you for many more yrs. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Nancy, I will be keeping him in my thoughts and prayers. I'm relieved to hear

that he seems to be making progress in the pooping department. I just hope 

he's able to make progress in all other areas, too! rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Please keep us posted on his condition.

*Hugs to you and Ben*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking in on you and Ben. I hope he had a good night. Will continue to pray for Ben and his recovery. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

More prayes for Ben - how is the little guy doing today?


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Thinking about your sweet Ben. I hope he continues to show more GI motility and other signs that he might improve. :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still praying like crazy for our little Ben. :grouphug:


----------



## Kissie and Prissy's Mom (Dec 28, 2007)

Nancy, I am sorry to hear about Ben but glad to know he is feeling better. Depending when this was caught, Ben can lead a pretty normal life for months/years. Our Bunny was diagnosed with kidney failure in 2006. We did have many meds to give her and a new diet but she was very happy and playful. She did have many UTI's and it seem we were always taking samples to the vets office for more meds but that was ok. In March of 2007 she was diagnosed with a tumor on her bladder and actually she lived until Oct. It was the tumor, which had enlarged to the point she could no longer urinate, not the kidney failure that finally ended her life. I will say a prayer for you and Ben and will keep you in my thoughts. Jan


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

thanks for the updates on your little guy! I've been so worried about him. *hugs you*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thinking about you guys today. Spoil him....he deserves it.  I hope he comes around quickly....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I am so glad to see some positive news! Keep getting better, Ben!!!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

It's so great to read a couple of positive reports on Ben! Will continue to hold him in my thoughts and prayers. rayer:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so happy Ben seems to be making progress!!! :biggrin: 

I will continue to pray for the little guy. Thanks for the update, too!

I hope the next one will be even better than the last.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

It sure is good to read some positive news about Ben  
I will keep praying that he continues to improve each day and his UTI goes away too :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Adding my prayers to your little Ben. I'm glad to hear he's doing better today, and hope he continues to improve.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad to hear a bit of positive news.  

Sweet little Ben is on my prayer list, and I pray for him daily. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Just reading this now....glad he is improving...sending gentle hugs and prayers....


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

We're still rooting for you here in Maine Ben! Get better soon and enjoy the pampering from your mom.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad Ben :wub: is doing a bit better and hoping he continues to improve! :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Still saying prayers for you and sweet Ben :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is ben doing?


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jan 23 2009, 07:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=711896


> How is ben doing?[/B]


Thanks for asking see the update post one.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 20 2009, 11:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=710226


> Ben is up at the vet right now. They are running some more tests.
> Our Vet does not know how much time he has.
> 
> Right now I can't think to tell more.
> ...



Nancy, not sure if the vet has, but has the vet given you something for nausea, to help keep his tummy settled, so he is able to keep food down?

All the hugs in the world to you.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Nancy I just read your update and Ben's BUN is not as high as Scooby's was and his is still at 54, his creatinine is high at 5.7 but hopefully you can bring it down as we did with Scooby.
Your question about antacids, we use Sodium Bicarbonate 10gr 650mg and you can buy them on line in a 1000 bottle
[attachment=47306:21xJpcEc...0_AA200_.jpg]

This is the cheapest way to buy them and they are what I use for Scooby, he is now on one per day but was on 2 and they best way to give them is whole not crushed but you can break them in half if the dosage is only one a day. I give Scooby half morning and night.

Here is a site where I get mine from... some pharmacies do carry them so you could call yours but they often don't sell in bulk which is cheaper.


http://www.americarx.com/Products/12745.html

Hope this helps  I am still praying that little Ben can feel better soon and you can get his renal situation under control :grouphug:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I see Thursday afternoon but not Friday afternoon...Am I just not seeing it?


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 23 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712126


> I see Thursday afternoon but not Friday afternoon...Am I just not seeing it?[/B]


I believe it's Thursday afternoon that she did today......


I'm sorry things keep seeming to get better and then worse. It was the same with Roxie when battling IBD. Were just now settling down from Last June. I am still praying hard as ever for little Ben. God Bless you guys.


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 23 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712126


> I see Thursday afternoon but not Friday afternoon...Am I just not seeing it?[/B]


Oh Gosh I guess my days are running together......I think my mind is still in Thursday.

Thanks I will change it till Friday


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 23 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712117


> Nancy, not sure if the vet has, but has the vet given you something for nausea, to help keep his tummy settled, so he is able to keep food down?
> 
> All the hugs in the world to you.[/B]


WE did have him on a IV & tagamnet. He just told use to us Pepcid AC 1/4 of a tablet. I am not sure this is going to work. So I am going to try this first and then Scobby's stuff. The pepcid just does not seem like enough.

Did you use something different? Was it an antacid or something else for nausea?


QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 23 2009, 02:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712125


> Nancy I just read your update and Ben's BUN is not as high as Scooby's was and his is still at 54, his creatinine is high at 5.7 but hopefully you can bring it down as we did with Scooby.The is up lifting to hear I can't wait to tell my hubby your experiance. Thanks
> Your question about antacids, we use Sodium Bicarbonate 10gr 650mg and you can buy them on line in a 1000 bottle
> [attachment=47306:21xJpcEc...0_AA200_.jpg]
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. The only concern I have for me to get something that big in Ben.
Ben is a pill Houdini. Yep there in the back of the throat one moment.....laying on the floor in the corner 15 min later. The real funny part is no one saw him go in the corner and no one saw him spit it up......yes, we watch.


QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 23 2009, 03:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712138


> QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Jan 23 2009, 12:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712126





> I see Thursday afternoon but not Friday afternoon...Am I just not seeing it?[/B]


I believe it's Thursday afternoon that she did today......


I'm sorry things keep seeming to get better and then worse. It was the same with Roxie when battling IBD. Were just now settling down from Last June. I am still praying hard as ever for little Ben. God Bless you guys. 

[/B][/QUOTE]
Wow glad to hear she is doing better. But gosh that is scarey to know it took her that long, Ugh! It does help me to be more patient rather than freakered out because things are not working well.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

thinking about you and hoping ben is feeling better soon..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Gosh, you will have to forgive me, because this is going back many years ago. But it was a liquid med, that I would put in a syringe, and then insert it in her mouth, on the sides and making sure she swallowed it. It did seem to help with the nausea and make her feel better until the next dose.

This would be done a couple times a day, from what I remember and would settle down her stomach, so she was able to eat and keep it down.

I wish I could remember the med. They also gave us special food, but she didn't like it at all. So we boiled chicken breast and I hand fed her little pieces.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE


> Did you use something different? Was it an antacid or something else for nausea?[/B]


Yes at first we were using some white pills to line Scooby's stomach so the ulcers could heal. These had to be dissolved in water, I think it was horrible stuff like chalk but it did allow his tummy to get better so he could eat.
It was from Dr Gonto that we learned to use the bicarb and he said it is good for settling their stomach as well as keeping the blood gasses up.
My current vet advised me to keep Scooby on one a day even though he is doing so well she says "if it ain't broke don't fix it" they won't harm him at all.
I don't have any bother with the pills, I administer all his meds when needed with a spoon and food and hold his chin up till it goes down. Scooby is really good though about taking meds, Koko is the little schmit and spits them out  
When Scooby was very sick at first and vomiting we had him on Metoclopramide 5mg 8 hourly as needed to control the vomiting, with the Pepcid (Centrine) ½ tab twice daily.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Praying for continued recovery for little Ben.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I hope Ben isn't still throwing up and you are able to get him more stable. rayer: :heart:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712260


> QUOTE





> Did you use something different? Was it an antacid or something else for nausea?[/B]


Yes at first we were using some white pills to line Scooby's stomach so the ulcers could heal. These had to be dissolved in water, I think it was horrible stuff like chalk but it did allow his tummy to get better so he could eat.
It was from Dr Gonto that we learned to use the bicarb and he said it is good for settling their stomach as well as keeping the blood gasses up.
My current vet advised me to keep Scooby on one a day even though he is doing so well she says "if it ain't broke don't fix it" they won't harm him at all.
I don't have any bother with the pills, I administer all his meds when needed with a spoon and food and hold his chin up till it goes down. Scooby is really good though about taking meds, Koko is the little schmit and spits them out  
When Scooby was very sick at first and vomiting we had him on Metoclopramide 5mg 8 hourly as needed to control the vomiting, with the Pepcid (Centrine) ½ tab twice daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if Ben has ulcers but I am convinced his tummy is still upset. I will ask the vet about the white pills as well as the bicard with using the pepcid. You are Lucky Scoobs is such a good patient.

We tried to give Ben a pepcid in cheese, well, I lined up 4 cheese chunks, he was so funny he figured out which one had the pill in and spit it out. So we went to the pet store and bought a pill shooter, everyone said how wonderful it worked. Well Ben fooled them all no one could get the pill down with the pill shooter. He's a stinker. I finally crushed them up and put it in his food.....Ha I fooled him.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about Ben's kidney failure. That is what got Casper at the end (he was 14 1/2 yrs old and had been on dieuretics for a few years for a heart problem). We were shown how to do the under the skin injections of fluids and did that for three days. He needed to eat, but would not during those last few days. He thought he needed to pee, but when we carried him out and put him in the yard he lifted his leg and acted as if he was, but actually did/could not.

Casper had his ups and downs the last three years of his life. He would go through periods of throwing up, lethargic, not pooping or eating and then come out of it and play like a puppy again! The last episode he just kept getting worse and finally passed away on my shoulder with his little snout in my neck when he expressed his last breath. It was nearly a miracle that he went like that, because we knew that he was so far gone by the night before that I had made arrangements with the vet to come by our house the next morning and give him the injections to put him down, and my God was that ever hard! We were all lucky that he slept a peaceful last night and only expired the next morning after "peeing" and then me holding him, about to set him back into our bed. Naturally, without having to follow through with our decision to have him put "to sleep".

I feel so badly for you. I hope that Ben is just in one of the early stages and that you will have a few more years before you face this. Keep up hope!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Continued prayers for little Ben and his caretakers.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Nancy, I am so sorry. I will continue to keep Ben and you in my prayers that he shows some improvement soon. Poor little guy.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ben.

I hope you can get him stable and he improves every day!
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Jan 23 2009, 08:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712293


> I am so very sorry to hear about Ben's kidney failure. That is what got Casper at the end (he was 14 1/2 yrs old and had been on dieuretics for a few years for a heart problem). We were shown how to do the under the skin injections of fluids and did that for three days. He needed to eat, but would not during those last few days. He thought he needed to pee, but when we carried him out and put him in the yard he lifted his leg and acted as if he was, but actually did/could not.
> 
> Casper had his ups and downs the last three years of his life. He would go through periods of throwing up, lethargic, not pooping or eating and then come out of it and play like a puppy again! The last episode he just kept getting worse and finally passed away on my shoulder with his little snout in my neck when he expressed his last breath. It was nearly a miracle that he went like that, because we knew that he was so far gone by the night before that I had made arrangements with the vet to come by our house the next morning and give him the injections to put him down, and my God was that ever hard! We were all lucky that he slept a peaceful last night and only expired the next morning after "peeing" and then me holding him, about to set him back into our bed. Naturally, without having to follow through with our decision to have him put "to sleep".
> 
> ...


What a touching story,Casper, he was a real trooper! I hope Ben can rally like Casper.
Ben is just 8yrs old. The poor guy has had his share. He is the sweetest boy.

Thanks for the prayers and wishes it really means alot. Cyndi
Hugs to you!
xoxox
Nancy and Ben


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 23 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712283


> QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712260





> QUOTE





> Did you use something different? Was it an antacid or something else for nausea?[/B]


Yes at first we were using some white pills to line Scooby's stomach so the ulcers could heal. These had to be dissolved in water, I think it was horrible stuff like chalk but it did allow his tummy to get better so he could eat.
It was from Dr Gonto that we learned to use the bicarb and he said it is good for settling their stomach as well as keeping the blood gasses up.
My current vet advised me to keep Scooby on one a day even though he is doing so well she says "if it ain't broke don't fix it" they won't harm him at all.
I don't have any bother with the pills, I administer all his meds when needed with a spoon and food and hold his chin up till it goes down. Scooby is really good though about taking meds, Koko is the little schmit and spits them out  
When Scooby was very sick at first and vomiting we had him on Metoclopramide 5mg 8 hourly as needed to control the vomiting, with the Pepcid (Centrine) ½ tab twice daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if Ben has ulcers but I am convinced his tummy is still upset. I will ask the vet about the white pills as well as the bicard with using the pepcid. You are Lucky Scoobs is such a good patient.

We tried to give Ben a pepcid in cheese, well, I lined up 4 cheese chunks, he was so funny he figured out which one had the pill in and spit it out. So we went to the pet store and bought a pill shooter, everyone said how wonderful it worked. Well Ben fooled them all no one could get the pill down with the pill shooter. He's a stinker. I finally crushed them up and put it in his food.....Ha I fooled him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nancy when Scooby first became so sick he also was very difficult to medicate, we were shooting that liquid white tummy liner down with a baby medicine syringe, also giving him numerous pills, but as time passed and he began to feel better I think he realized it was all for his own good.
Now if I have to give him a pill he just opens his mouth and takes it.
I still spoon feed him his wet food, have done now for almost 3 years, otherwise he just wouldn't eat it, he hates canned food, yet if I spoon feed him he eats it. The first two spoons have food and meds and they go down really well. The bicarb is the first followed by the potassium gluconate which is a biggie, but he takes it.
I also crush vitamins and probiotics in his food. He was only 3 years old when he got so sick, and we were told he would only live another 3 to 6 months by one vet, but once we found Dr Gonto and his protocol for Fanconi he never looked back. He still has renal failure, that will never go away but we are grateful for the extra 3 years he has had so far and also how well he is doing.
I will continue to pray for you and little Ben that he can turn around like Scooby did and have some quality life for some time to come :grouphug: rayer: rayer:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Nancy, this white pill they are talking about was given to Roxie during her major IBD thing too. It's a pretty big white pill, we had to dilute it in water and then put it in the syringe and put it in the sides of her mouth. Totally chalky. I'm sure it is the same as everyone else is talking about and it was given to help stabalize her belly. I listed all the meds they gave her back then in an old post. I will go look at my old posts and find it so you know the name.

She was also on tagament and she was also on Reglan (Reglan is given 30 minutes prior to food to help with throwing up). She still takes this every once in awhile when she is doing a lot of burping up.

Let me find my old post and name all the meds because they were all meds (besides the antibiotics for healing) for her upset tummy, throwing up, etc. etc.

Praying like crazy in rainy CA for the sweet little Ben. I'll post in a few the names

God Bless


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Okay here it is. The first section is my post about all of the medicine that the vet put her on....

The reply is someone telling me which each medicine was... (Sorry I was trying to hurry and post this so fast I didn't look at who responded). Anyway read below about the Sulcrafate (that is the white chalky pill).....

You'll see our pill regiment was quite extensive in the am and pm...  

Like I said now all we give her on a as needed basis is tagament and reglan...

Take Care..



QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jul 21 2008, 07:26 PM)

A couple of things. First everyone has been saying predisone to me so that's what I wrote in my blog. I am looking at the medications right now and this is what they have her on.

AM: .5 cc of Metronidazole, 1 - 22.7 mg of Baytril, 1 ml of Metoclopramide, 1 - 5mg of PREDNISOLONE

wait 30 minutes and give her .5 gram of Sulcrafate diluted in water and feed her breakfast

wait 30 minutes and give her 5 mg of Famotadione



PM: .5 cc of Metronidazole, 1 ml of Metoclopramide, 2.5 mg of PREDNISOLONE

wait 30 minutes and give her .5 gram of Sulcrafate diluted in water and feed her dinner

That's our program. 

Baytril - I have 17 more days of
Sulcrafate - 15 more days of
Famotadione - 26 more days of
Metoclopramide - NO IDEA - more than half the bottle
Metronidazole - barely have made a dent in the bottle

So that's what she's on. 

Anyone??? Thank you for all of your reply's. I look to get as much info as possible. Thank you everyone. 


Metoclopramide is an antiemetic that works by suppressing dopamine receptors, which facilitates gastric emptying.

Baytril is an antibiotic that is used when both gram positive and gram negative bacterium are present. This works by inhibiting bacterial DNA's metabolism, thereby decreasing their population until they are nonexistent.

Metronidazole is an antibiotic particularly affective against anaerobic infections. This means that the bacterium causing the infection thrives WITHOUT the presence of oxygen. It is marketed under the trade name Flagyl, and is highly affective against CNS (central nervous system) infections, dental infections, intestinal infections/inflammations such as IBD and colitis, and most commonly prescribed as an anti-diarrheal medication and for the the treatment of protozoal infections such as giardia.

Famotadine (AKA PEPCID) is an antacid

Sulcrafate is a medication used in the treatment of upper digestive tract ulcerations. This is an awesome medication because it actually forms a webbing-like adhesion to an ulcerations within the esophagus, stomach and duodenum (upper end of the small intestine), protecting the ulcers from further damage and promoting the healing process.

It sounds to me like your vet is covering all the necessary parameters with all these medications, as they each target their own symptom. Just think of it like a multi-symptom cold formula for humans - a blend of a few different medications, each having their own purpose. 

Yes, five medications are definitely a lot to deal with, but judging from the symptoms, it seems to me that your vet is doing a wonderful service in providing an all-encompassing care plan.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Yes that's it, Sucalfrate was what we first had Scooby on to help heal his tummy, because I no longer have it here I couldn't think of the name without going through his medical records and receipts.
Thank you cuevasfam for helping with the name of it, horrible stuff but it sure worked for Scooby


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that's a lot of medication. I've been thinking about Ben, and I really hope he pulls through. I'm so sorry Ben threw up; I hope that's due to his new food rather than his kidneys. I will continue to keep the boy in my prayers. rayer: Don't lose hope!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (cuevasfam @ Jan 24 2009, 11:29 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712485


> Okay here it is. The first section is my post about all of the medicine that the vet put her on....
> 
> The reply is someone telling me which each medicine was... (Sorry I was trying to hurry and post this so fast I didn't look at who responded). Anyway read below about the Sulcrafate (that is the white chalky pill).....
> 
> ...


Lot of info here Thanks, I too did not know what some of his meds were. Thank you, Thank you!


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 24 2009, 09:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712426


> QUOTE (Thefab5 @ Jan 23 2009, 08:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712283





> QUOTE (Scoobydoo @ Jan 23 2009, 07:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=712260





> QUOTE





> Did you use something different? Was it an antacid or something else for nausea?[/B]


Yes at first we were using some white pills to line Scooby's stomach so the ulcers could heal. These had to be dissolved in water, I think it was horrible stuff like chalk but it did allow his tummy to get better so he could eat.
It was from Dr Gonto that we learned to use the bicarb and he said it is good for settling their stomach as well as keeping the blood gasses up.
My current vet advised me to keep Scooby on one a day even though he is doing so well she says "if it ain't broke don't fix it" they won't harm him at all.
I don't have any bother with the pills, I administer all his meds when needed with a spoon and food and hold his chin up till it goes down. Scooby is really good though about taking meds, Koko is the little schmit and spits them out  
When Scooby was very sick at first and vomiting we had him on Metoclopramide 5mg 8 hourly as needed to control the vomiting, with the Pepcid (Centrine) ½ tab twice daily.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't know if Ben has ulcers but I am convinced his tummy is still upset. I will ask the vet about the white pills as well as the bicard with using the pepcid. You are Lucky Scoobs is such a good patient.

We tried to give Ben a pepcid in cheese, well, I lined up 4 cheese chunks, he was so funny he figured out which one had the pill in and spit it out. So we went to the pet store and bought a pill shooter, everyone said how wonderful it worked. Well Ben fooled them all no one could get the pill down with the pill shooter. He's a stinker. I finally crushed them up and put it in his food.....Ha I fooled him.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Nancy when Scooby first became so sick he also was very difficult to medicate, we were shooting that liquid white tummy liner down with a baby medicine syringe, also giving him numerous pills, but as time passed and he began to feel better I think he realized it was all for his own good.
Now if I have to give him a pill he just opens his mouth and takes it.
I still spoon feed him his wet food, have done now for almost 3 years, otherwise he just wouldn't eat it, he hates canned food, yet if I spoon feed him he eats it. The first two spoons have food and meds and they go down really well. The bicarb is the first followed by the potassium gluconate which is a biggie, but he takes it.
I also crush vitamins and probiotics in his food. He was only 3 years old when he got so sick, and we were told he would only live another 3 to 6 months by one vet, but once we found Dr Gonto and his protocol for Fanconi he never looked back. He still has renal failure, that will never go away but we are grateful for the extra 3 years he has had so far and also how well he is doing.
I will continue to pray for you and little Ben that he can turn around like Scooby did and have some quality life for some time to come :grouphug: rayer: rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE] 

Janet,

Scoobs is one lucky boy he has you as his Momma. It is really encouraging to know that there is a chance Ben can become a model patient like Scoobs. If not can you send Scoobs to teach Ben? 

Okay silliness behind us..... You had mentioned Scooby had numbers as bad as Ben if not worse....but did he have a incident like Ben with him throwing up and diarrhea for 4days. Did they consider Scooby late stages? I also don't remember you telling me about his probotics. If you did forgive me I still am sleep deprived. Also do you know or does anybody else know the answer to this...... Does giving him pepcid with his antibiotic prevent absorption of the antibiotic? 

Question:about Potassium gluconate. Are we speaking of plain old Potassium? Was he on that for long? A what stage did he come off it? . I have been doing so much reading on all the articles so things are kinda running together but I do not recall anything on potassium gluconate.
Thanks Janet for your help.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm still keeping praying for Ben and for you. Keep that food down Ben sweetie. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:grouphug: I've been thinking and praying for you guys. I'm so glad to see some better news. hope he gets better every day rayer:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So glad to see on your Saturday update that Ben :wub: seems to be improving. Sounds like you're doing everything you can possibly do for him
and I hope he continues to stabilize and improve. I know how awful it is when your baby is sick! :grouphug:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't even begin to know what you are going through :grouphug: 

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Nancy I am so pleased to see Ben is beginning to eat and also keep it in, this has to be so encouraging.  
Believe me I do know what your last 10 days have been like and I fully understand the tears and helpless feeling, my heart goes out to you and hubby. I can't begin to tell you how many times hubby and I cried over Scooby.
It was just so difficult and also so sad for poor little Koko who was just a baby at the time, he wasn't getting all the attention he deserved because we were so preocupied with Scooby. I felt so bad, but we all came through and we are so thankful to everyone here for their prayers and compassion in our time of need.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Happy Saturday.
I feel so badly for you and your husband. You really need to start getting some normal rest. You have been doing a wonderful job with Ben and I'm so glad he is starting to hold his food down. That is great news. There is so much to learn. It sounds like you have made a great start. I hope your vet is knowledgable in this field. It will ease the burden on you having to learn all the stuff if he is. It seems like with our little ones and their problems we have to dig out the info ourselves most of the time. B)


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nancy, I'm glad to read your Saturday update. I hope things continue to improve. :wub: :wub: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh Nancy it makes my heart jump for joy that he appears to be doing a little better. I am so happy and thankful. 

Dear Jesus, thank you for giving Ben some rest and relaxation. Thank you for giving him and his mommy and daddy a little peace. Please continue to put your arms around him and bless him with this wonderful rest. We love you and praise you everyday. In your name. Amen

May God continue to show his light in your life. Please give him lots of kisses and hugs from us here in Orange County.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

[/QUOTE] 

Janet,

Scoobs is one lucky boy he has you as his Momma. It is really encouraging to know that there is a chance Ben can become a model patient like Scoobs. If not can you send Scoobs to teach Ben? 

Okay silliness behind us..... You had mentioned Scooby had numbers as bad as Ben if not worse....but did he have a incident like Ben with him throwing up and diarrhea for 4days. Did they consider Scooby late stages? I also don't remember you telling me about his probotics. If you did forgive me I still am sleep deprived. Also do you know or does anybody else know the answer to this...... Does giving him pepcid with his antibiotic prevent absorption of the antibiotic? 

Question:about Potassium gluconate. Are we speaking of plain old Potassium? Was he on that for long? A what stage did he come off it? . I have been doing so much reading on all the articles so things are kinda running together but I do not recall anything on potassium gluconate.
Thanks Janet for your help.

[/QUOTE]

Nancy Scooby was put on the potassium gluconate once his stomach ulcers had healed and he had stopped throwing up, his problems were a combination of reaction to Rimadyl and also Fanconi which prevents his renal tubules from reabsorbing nutrients and they were passed out in his urine.
Yes he was vomiting and had diarrhea for almost 10 days and he lost over 2lbs in weight in that time.
He went into hospital and had his stomach scoped and numerous other tests and that is how we found out he had two problems. The vet at the hospital gave him only a short time to live 3 to 6 months and that was almost 3 years ago.
Thanks to Jaimie who told me about the Fanconi group online I was able to contact Dr Steve Gonto and he looked at Scooby's blood work then sent me a protocol for Scooby which was for his Fanconi.
I had to clear his ulceration first then start him on the protocol.
The protocol consisted of.
Sodium Bicarbonate 10gr 360mg 3 per day
Potassium Gluconate 90mg 2 times per day
Pet tab plus quarter tab twice day
centrum human vitamins once a week ( no pet tab that day) but on that day he also had amino fuel tabs to help keep his muscular system from weakening.) 
He was to eat good quality protien, I was advised to give him a nice low fat burger at least once a week.
Keep in mind though that this treatment was for his Fanconi Syndrome. Renal failure was a result of the damage to his kidneys from either the Rimadyl or chicken jerky that he used to eat, sadly I had no idea they were toxic at the time.
Once he went into renal failure I still continued with his Sodium Bicarb antacid and Potassium gluconate because his potassium and blood gasses were still low.
He eats a good quality organic or natural canned food with no colors or artificial additives.
The canned food is best because of its moisture content and low but good quality protien, which is good for managing renal failure.
I just recently started the boys on probiotics to help with their digestion. Koko has IBS and the probiotics aid in helping prevent outbreaks.
I decided to give them to Scooby as well and they are doing him a lot of good I think and the vet agrees.
He still takes one Potassium Gluconate in the morning and also ½ sodium bicarb twice daily as a precaution.
He was also taking Ferusimide (SP) a duiretic to help clean out his BUN and bring down his creatinine levels and it worked well for him. These were supplied by his vet.
I will keep praying that Ben continues to show improvement :grouphug: 
Please follow your vet's advice because all dogs are different and I am sure he is doing all he can for Ben


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I am just now seeing this and will keep little Ben in my thoughts and prayers. The only advice I can give is to just take it one day at a time. Thank goodness you have such a great support system in place at home with your hubby.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

That's encouraging news. I hope little Ben continues to show improvement. Our thoughts are with you


----------

